# Western 2000 salt spreader



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

Just purchased a Western 2000 salt spreader and Im kinda feeling like I made the wrong decision on the model that i purchased. This spreader only takes bag material. Does anyone use this spreader or something compatible. Any suggestion on material to use or if purchasing the vibrator kit will make a big difference, kinda bummed that i just spent $2000 on the spreader (installed with variable speed and swing away mt.)and now i may have to go and spend another $200 on a vibrator kit to get it to work better. Any help or suggestions would be great, Thanks.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

It is clogging up with bagged material? It just doesn't seem like it would do this. I've heard they work great. I have an older model, myself, and have no troubles. Perhaps after the auger gets worn in a little bit, this may help. What trouble is it giving you exactly? Is it actually bridging, and having speratic throwing, or what? A vibrator may end up being just what you need.


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

Actaully I haven't used it yet, but I am being told that it will not spread bagged salt very good, it needs to take smaller pellets to have a good flow. I used bagged salt on my older Grotech(almost exact to Western, Western bought out Grotech) and the salt would not flow very good had to get out and bang the side of the salter to make it flow.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

false,the 2000 WILL spred rock salt fine if its bagged,i own the pro-flo 1 it will take bag or baulk salt and sand


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

In three years, I think I had to break up a chunk of salt in the hopper once. Never have a problem with ours spreading salt. The only problem you would run into is if the salt was ever wet a little in the bag, and then it froze while in the truck or outside. Then obviously you are putting a frozen chunk into the hopper, at that time, just break it up.

Your source of info is wrong.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

You will not have a problem with bagged salt, unless somehow the salt has gotten wet. I ran my 1000 series, which is a tad shorter than the 2000 series, with nothing but bagged salt and no problems whatsoever. I even ran one load of DRY bulk salt without a problem. There was only one time I ran into a slight problem with that spreader. The temps were around and below zero and we had a 1/2 inch snow fall that I needed to have bare/wet pavement. I gave my bagged salt a liquid calcium chloride treatment for it to effectively work in those temps. About half way through each load of salt, it started to bridge up. That's where a vibrator would have come in handy. All I did was stop every so often and break it up. I didn't run out and buy a vibrator because it was one of those once in a blue moon situations. Needless to say, that spreader has been shifted into a back-up/small job use nowadays, due to equipment upgrades over the seasons.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

We have installed several vibe kits and have used bulk salt,slightly damp
without incident. the one problem w/ bulk is its not screened/sifted like bag salt and you can get clumps or more so ROCKS. 

I think you will be plenty happy with your purchase, good luck plowtech.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Another problem with bulk salt, there is a greater consistency of powder or real small pieces of salt. Bagged salt is all the quality salt that comes from the mine and the bulk salt is everything else that is left over. That is why bagged salt works better in fertilizer spreaders as well.


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*Material Flow Improvement*

Just about all plastic tailgate spreaders flow bulk material better with a vibrator than without one. In the past, vibrators have been fairly expensive. Last year Karrier Company started selling the Sure-Flow vibrator kit direct to the public and drove the price down to a more user friendly amount. The Sure-Flow vibrator kit by Karrier Company allows users to spread less expensive material without incident. The material savings can more than pay for the Sure-Flow vibrator kit in a single year.

With Sure-Flow, expensive vibrator kits are a thing of the past. Get a Sure-Flow and make your material flow better. I speak from the experience of having over 7000 vibrators in the field.

www.karrierco.com or 800-709-4434

Happy spreading!

Bob


----------



## carmic7 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Western 500 spreader install help!*

Hi, I am new here, new to salting, but not plowing. I needed to buy a spreader that can be moved between a variety of vehicles, including an Allis Chalmers tractor, so I bought a small, low profile Western 500. After looking at the wiring diagrams and Harness, it looks like I am going to have to pick a truck and mount it on it for good. I really didn't want to do that. 
I really need to use it on the tractor sometimes. has anyone done an install that simplifies the wiring? On the tractor there are no "accessory" sources of power.
will this unit draw too much power for a cigarette lighter? I know I have used heaters and impact guns hooked to the cigarette lighter.

-Neil


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*Western Spreader Wiring*

Neil,

I'll be happy to help you get through the wiring on your other vehicles. If you want variable speed control on you're other vehicles the Omega I is an excellent controller choice. Just call me in the office tomorrow.

Happy Spreading,

Bob Church
Karrier Company
Ph: 330-823-9597


----------

